# FAQ - Bluetooth Connectivity for Mk2 OEM Headunits



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For UK models, the factory Bluetooth module was fitted as an option. It's located under the carpet under the passenger seat and is designed for hands free phone functionality only. It cannot be used to stream music.Or to put that another way, the factory Bluetooth is incapable of music playback.

There are various aftermarket add-on units that provide Bluetooth music streaming functionality via the factory HU and the cars sound system. The better ones which connect by cable to the factory HU, such as the Bovee Tune2air, are quite expensive (~£100), can be hard to find and still require the phone to control track selection etc. Any unit that takes Bluetooth music from a phone and then transmits it as an FM radio signal to the factory HU is best avoided.

Given that all the factory HUs are now very outdated in terms of technology, the best option, if budget allows, is to install a modern aftermarket HU to provide Bluetooth for both phone and music streaming. The choice is very wide. The major established brands e.g. Pioneer, Alpine, Kenwood, Sony all offer double DIN units from fairly basic to fully featured. There are also a growing number of double Din Android HUs made in the far east such as the Xtrons units.

Some people prefer the Android units (Xtron, etc.) as they have a more Audi factory appearance but they also often have installation and/or sound issues. They do however fit straight into the dash without the need for any additional parts. Double DIN units from the major brands require the purchase of a full fitting kit such as that sold by Connects2 which is ~£75.00.

You can read more about the factory fitted OEM head units and the Apple iPod adapter, click on these links to download the PDF files:

*SSP380: Audi TT Coupé ‘07*
*SSP382: Audi TT Coupé ‘07 Electrical and Infotainment Systems*.

For more information after market head units for the Mk2, please refer to these posts -








Ultimate After-Market Head Unit Review Thread


There are plenty of scattered threads around the forum about various different aftermarket units and often people ask and the odd one is suggested without any further information. 📚 So everybody - time to contribute 🤓 - write a review of your aftermarket head unit and post it here, or even on...




www.ttforum.co.uk












FAQ - Xtron Installation Information


Since the Xtron has become a quite popular replacement head unit for the OEM equipment, there are a few posts already started that cover installation and issues with cables, speakers and compatibility with the OEM hardware; (e.g. steering wheel buttons, Bose Amp, speaker functions, etc.) For...




www.ttforum.co.uk












FAQ - Audi Media Interface (AMI)


For anyone trying to figure out what cable to use, these TSBs were published by Audi and should help you select the right one. From other members comments on the subject, a number of people use Tune2Air with their AMI, and claim it works perfectly with no problems at all with sound quality...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

